# Managed Fund Daily Prices



## osmosis (5 June 2008)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a good website to track managed fund daily prices. I've tried to use Yahoo and Google finance, but no luck.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bvbfan (17 June 2008)

Not sure but maybe http://www.investsmart.com.au/ or http://funds.comsec.com.au/


----------



## osmosis (18 June 2008)

In a similar vain.

I have tried to use APIR codes to look for managed fund prices at finance.yahoo.com.au without any luck. Does anyone have any experience obtaining managed fund prices from Yahoo?

I need this to complete a webquery on an excel spreadsheet.

Thanks.


----------



## kenny (19 June 2008)

Hi osmosis,

I have an acquaintance who has set up a site that may be suitable.

It's handy to help compare managed funds.

http://www.comparefunds.com.au/

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## doctorj (19 June 2008)

http://www.morningstar.com.au/


----------



## hangseng (19 June 2008)

doctorj said:


> http://www.morningstar.com.au/





Only one problem.

IOOF, Morningstar and every other site I have looked at including my old login to IOOF only displays data up to the 28/4/2008. Just a little out of date.

IOOF MIM Australian Equities Fund as at 28 Apr 08 (6 Monthly data)
Entry 2.2129 
Exit 2.1953 

I left this fund early this year and have been tracking/comparing my own investments in my SMSF with my old funds. Suffice to say I am now at least $20,000 above where I would be if I had remained in the managed super fund.

I can obtain up to date data for all my old funds except IOOF, especially the above. IOOF won't give me a price by phone or on the website for this month or last month, let alone yesterday.

Colonial First State et al on the other hand provide daily data.

I phoned my old adviser and I was told the data is only available to fund members wishing to join or exit the fund. A little annoyed that I am no longer a client it seems.

I would bet that considering this fund was historically the worst performing of my funds and the market has since dropped to new lows, it isn't at 2.1953 today. 

Does anyone have a current price for this fund? Or at least a price more recent than 28/4/2008?


----------

